# Need trainer in Redding, CA or Medford, OR area



## Karen_33s (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm halfway between Redding, CA and Medford, OR in a very small town. There are no trainers that I'm aware of in our immediate area. Is anyone aware of a good trainer in Redding or Medford? I'm hoping to find someone who has some experience with dog aggression. My girl, Abby, acts like she wants to tear apart any dog she sees. I'm trying to follow some good training tips from this forum and several books I've read, but I think I'm going to need some help. I've already had one dog like this who never changed - hoping for better this time around! :help:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Theres not much up there is there? You might try asking Brian who runs German Shepherd Rescue of Sacramento County @ 916-655-3125. I know its not your area but I'm thinking he might have some contacts for you (if they exists). You can also try GS Rescue of Northern CA and see if they can refer you but Brian might be your best bet. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I am not sure about Redding, but there's a behaviorist in Chico who might be able to help you. The Canine Connection | Positive Dog Training & Behavior Solutions


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You might see if Delilah Huck is in your area. I got my girl Nike from her years ago and have talked on the phone with her many times--although I have never met her. 

Delilah's Top Dog, Dog Obedience Training and Boarding

http://mckinleyvillecsd.com/dog-puppy-obedience-classes


----------

